# Official Discontinued List



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/official-discontinued-list/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/official-discontinued-list/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/official-discontinued-list/"></a></div>
<strong>Say bye!


</strong>The following products have been officially discontinued by Canon, so if you find them in stock anywhere, the time is now.</p>
<p>The 580EX II is highly recommended, I rent a lot of them and they’ve been bulletproof.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/486706-USA/Canon_1946B002_Speedlite_580EX_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon Speedlite 580EX II</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12091-USA/Canon_2506A002_Wide_Angle_EF_24mm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 24 f/2.8</a></li>
<li>Canon EF 28 f/2.8</li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/264304-USA/Canon_8014A002_Zoom_Wide_Angle_Telephoto_EF.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Everything on this list has been replaced by newer, and more expensive versions. The EF 24 f/2.8 IS, EF 28 f/2.8 IS and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/843008-USA/Canon_5175B002_EF_24_70mm_f_2_8L_II.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II</a> have not begun shipping yet, and we’re hearing July 2012 at the earliest. The <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847537-REG/Canon_5296B002_Speedlite_600EX.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Speedlite 600EX-RT</a> has begun shipping in pretty good quantities.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Dmisita (May 21, 2012)

24-70 is still listed in their website. Where is the discontinuation notice?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2012)

Retailers have received the notices.


----------



## dswatson83 (May 21, 2012)

I am a little surprised at the 24mm & 28mm. The new ones have IS and really are different lenses not to mention radically different prices. The new ones are also not available and even when they are may take some time to reach full stock levels. I would have liked to see the 580 go a little longer as well since the new one is so expensive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> I am a little surprised at the 24mm & 28mm. The new ones have ... radically different prices.



Not too surprising - the price increases are quite steep, but that's consistent with many other recent Canon releases.


----------



## Jakontil (May 21, 2012)

The speedlite 580EX II is a great performer... Should be an alternative to 600 EX series in terms of price though

Shouldnt have been discontinued imho


----------



## DanoPhoto (May 21, 2012)

How do you think this will effect the future pricing for the 580EX II, as dealers try to get rid of their existing stock?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 21, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> The speedlite 580EX II is a great performer... Should be an alternative to 600 EX series in terms of price though



Was the 580ex2 as expensive when it was released? Even given the radio tech improvement, I think Canon's current high-price policy is a shame because there's nothing in between the 200€ 430ex2 and 600€ 600rt.


----------



## B-Man (May 21, 2012)

DanoPhoto said:


> How do you think this will effect the future pricing for the 580EX II, as dealers try to get rid of their existing stock?



I might get an extra 580exII if the £££ is right for me.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2012)

If only canon would release a 440EX-RT for 299$ They'd steal back all those nikon flash users to canon.

Pipe dream at best.


----------



## RC (May 21, 2012)

I expect the 430EX II will be on the chopping block shortly after the 440EX-RT is released. (rumored this fall)


----------



## Marsu42 (May 21, 2012)

RC said:


> I expect the 430EX II will be on the chopping block shortly after the 440EX-RT is released. (rumored this fall)



Of course. It actually surprises me that they didn't release the 440rt and 600rt at the same time to offer a full master-slave system (Thanks, Canon!). But maybe they want well-off photogs in a hurry to only get 600rt and this is the reason why they didn't release a radio-addon for older flashes yet.


----------



## bklein61 (May 21, 2012)

Looks like some of the dealers in Canada are discounting the price of the 580EX II. I was able to pick one up at Future Shop for $299.00. Haven't used a flash before, but could not resist the price


----------



## RC (May 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the 430EX II will be on the chopping block shortly after the 440EX-RT is released. (rumored this fall)
> ...



Tell me about it, I'm anxious to play with the radio control but can't. Got a 600EX-RT and have a ST-E3-RT on order.


----------



## DB (May 22, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> The speedlite 580EX II is a great performer... Should be an alternative to 600 EX series in terms of price though
> 
> Shouldnt have been discontinued imho



+1 Couldn't agree more. The 580EXII costs a lot less than the new 600EX, so from a pure pricing strategy perspective I cannot see why they're discontinuing it. Anyone shooting with an APS-C body who wishes to use HSS will automatically opt for a new/used 580EX. 

Perhaps this is Canon Inc.'s attempt to maintain residual prices, that way they can charge more for new products. A bit like the Mercedes-Benz approach: a dealer can lose their franchise if they do not offer high trade-in values on buyers who are trading their old Merc in for a new one, thus keeping all values high (both used & new).


----------



## Marsu42 (May 22, 2012)

DB said:


> The 580EXII costs a lot less than the new 600EX, so from a pure pricing strategy perspective I cannot see why they're discontinuing it.



Um, you've got it mixed up: Canon are not spending money, they're *receiving* it


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

DB said:


> The 580EXII costs a lot less than the new 600EX, so from a pure pricing strategy perspective I cannot see why they're discontinuing it.



There you go, thinking like a consumer. Fortunately for Canon's shareholders, they think like a corporation, not a consumer. From a pure pricing standpoint, it makes perfect sense to release a more expensive product, then discontinue the cheaper product that it replaces.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2012)

580 ex ii prices have gone up in the last month
at digital rev a month ago you could get them for a bit under $440
now they are over $550

I just picked up a couple more good condition second hand ones for alot less than that


----------



## preppyak (May 22, 2012)

DB said:


> I cannot see why they're discontinuing it. Anyone shooting with an APS-C body who wishes to use HSS will automatically opt for a new/used 580EX.


You answered your own confusion with the next statement. It gives people another option...which means Canon has to keep up the manufacturing line to produce it, stock the spare parts to repair and replace it, and provide tech support for it. MUCH easier to go with the new flash they just released.

That said, you'll see the 580ex in their refurb store for a while I'd imagine. So it's not like you can't get it; it's just that Canon won't cannibalize its own new item sales by offering too many options


----------



## aj1974 (May 22, 2012)

All

I just saw this on the DWI site.

http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au/store/browse.asp?idCategory=10&brand=2

Can anyone explain to me what a 600EX is?
They have them list as a cheaper model to to 600EX - RT, but i havent been able to any infromation about them.


----------



## RC (May 22, 2012)

aj1974 said:


> All
> 
> I just saw this on the DWI site.
> 
> ...



The 600EX is the non radio controlled version of the 600EX-RT. My understanding it's only available in regions where consumer radio controlled devices aren't allowed. Essentially its optical controlled only, no radio.


----------



## hollybush (May 22, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> I am a little surprised at the 24mm & 28mm.



I think I read somewhere, maybe this site, that the reason the new ones had to be developed in the first place was that some of the components for the old model were no longer in production but stockpiled, and the stock was destroyed in one of the natural disasters.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 22, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Not if the new product does not sell, or sell in sufficient quantities to maximize profits. It makes perfect sense for Canon to maximize profits. If nobody bought the new flash, Canon would have to scramble.



I'm sure Canon has thought about this, and just wants early adopters to get only the 600rt and for the high starting price. Speaking of maximizing profits, after some month of 5d3 and seeing what people buy it, Canon could also have priced it at $4000 and nearly sold the same amount. Same with the 600rt, I guess.


----------



## ruuneos (May 22, 2012)

I found few weeks ago second hand 580EX II for 250€ it was 1½month used. New one costs 499€, sadly I didn't get highest bid on it :/


----------



## briansquibb (May 22, 2012)

DB said:


> Anyone shooting with an APS-C body who wishes to use HSS will automatically opt for a new/used 580EX.



The 430EXII suports hss as well ...


----------



## Marsu42 (May 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The 430EXII suports hss as well ...



... but not as a remote slave with a 60d/7d master, you need a full 580ex2 master for this as I've just learned. I didn't recognize it because when I use hss with my 430ex2, I've got it mounted on my camera.


----------



## briansquibb (May 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > The 430EXII suports hss as well ...
> ...



You need either:

580EX2
ST-E2
ML-14
MT-24

as master to get hss etc

So the cheapest option is the ST-e2 to get hss


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



these are even better
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YONGNUO-Speedlite-Transmitter-ST-E2-Canon-580EXII-F178-/400188007358?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item5d2d1063be

they take AA batteries
the head rotates so you can point it at the flashes and get better reliability
its half the price


----------



## briansquibb (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> these are even better
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/YONGNUO-Speedlite-Transmitter-ST-E2-Canon-580EXII-F178-/400188007358?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item5d2d1063be
> 
> they take AA batteries
> ...



I always buy used - mine was £60 - and there are plenty around.

Contrary to street rumours the batteries last some time, so the battery cost is negligable


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > these are even better
> ...



its not cost of the batteries its just nice having stuff that uses AA batts when you already have piles in your bag for flashes so if they die you have them at hand rather than having to carry extra types around, more a lazy and convenient thing really  I havent even used mine though since i got the odins


----------



## briansquibb (May 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I carry 1 set of full rechargables for each flash I have. Each flash has a new set when leving home - as do the PW Flexes. The battery for the ST-e2 is small, so carrying a spare is not a problem. I very, very rarely get to the second set on the flashes. 

My biggest issue is the 2 bodies plus the glass. I usually have 17-40, 24-105, 135, 70-200 f/2.8II, 200/f2 and 400 f/2.8. Still I dont have to go to the gym though


----------



## KyleSTL (May 23, 2012)

Of the 14 lenses Canon released in the first year of EOS (1987, the 28mm f2.8 was one of them), only 3 are still being made. All the lenses released in 1988 (8 totel, 24mm f/2.8 was one of them) have been discontinued. Here's a list of the oldest lenses Canon still makes (all designs from 20+ years ago):

15mm f/2.8 Fisheye (1987)
50mm f/2.5 Macro (1987)
135mm f/2.8 Soft Focus (1987)
35mm f/2.0 (1990)
50mm f/1.8 II (1990)
TS-E 45mm f/2.8 (1991)
TS-E 90mm f/2.8 (1991)
100mm f/2.0 USM (1991)
20mm f/2.8 USM (1992)
85mm f/1.8 USM (1992)


----------



## vtphotopro (May 24, 2012)

Why does the canonusa.com site still list the 580 EX II if it is discontinued?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 24, 2012)

vtphotopro said:


> Why does the canonusa.com site still list the 580 EX II if it is discontinued?



I guess it's meant to be nice to Canon retailers and let them sell their 580ex2 stock at higher price than they could for an "old" product. But of course the writing was on the wall when the 600rt was released, though the 5d2 is produced along the 5d3 for a longer while.


----------

